# Prepare for power failure tomorrow



## Morainy (Apr 21, 2010)

From cbc.ca: 

"A windstorm with gusts up to hurricane strength is expected to slam into the entire B.C. coast Wednesday morning.

Environment Canada issued a severe weather alert Tuesday for the coast and immediate inland sections, including Metro Vancouver and the Fraser Valley.

The "potentially damaging" southerly winds of 70 to 100 km/h could develop in a and around Metro Vancouver and Victoria.

Northern Vancouver Island will be the hardest hit with gusts that times could reach 140 km/h, Environment Canada noted.

The gusts that devastated the woods near Stanley Park's Prospect Point in 2006 topped out at 158 km/h.

The winds will begin as southeasterlies early Wednesday morning as the low pressure system approaches off the Pacific and will peak in the late morning or early afternoon as the direction of the wind switches to the southwest.

B.C. residents can expect ferry disruptions and should prepare for power outages."


----------



## Ursus sapien (Apr 21, 2010)

thank you for the heads up.


----------



## neven (May 15, 2010)

time to get my diy filter going, battery powered milk foamer for the win!


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

neven said:


> time to get my diy filter going, battery powered milk foamer for the win!


Like to see your practical creativity again  Picture ?


----------



## donjuan_corn (May 6, 2010)

Looks like it's another What if weather report with false results. My leafs on the lawn are still in the same spot.


----------



## katienaha (May 9, 2010)

i wish i could see leaves on my lawn. might not see any til june at this rate.


----------



## Momobobo (Sep 28, 2010)

Winds are decent, nothing like power outage level though =P Thank lord


----------



## Grete_J (Oct 5, 2010)

I wih I'd seen this thread yesterday... not tonight when I'm surfing forums via phone..... because my power's been out for over an hour


----------



## iluvfsh (Nov 5, 2010)

I had the pleasure of watching my neighbors xmas tree go rolling down the cul-de-sac . Then when I went out to my car, it was wedged under my van. I had to pull it out....


----------

